# Internet access



## Rob Atkins (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi 

I have seen the thread re british TV but can I ask the cheapest and most effective way of obtaining internet access for WI FI? We have just bought an apartment on Lake Iseo just north of Milan which we will initially use for holidays but will gradually increase usage as we approach retirement. For these reasons a cheap approach is preferred due to the reduced usage.

Also is it possible to access SKY TV chanels in Italy and if so how is it done? 


Look forward and will appraciate any help.


Rob


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Depends on your requirement. All the cell phone companies have offers. See which one has the best network in your area. Then get either a mifi or a 3g WiFi router.


----------



## Rob Atkins (Jan 11, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Depends on your requirement. All the cell phone companies have offers. See which one has the best network in your area. Then get either a mifi or a 3g WiFi router.



Thanks Nick, I am over there for Easter so will check out what contracts are available.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're not here full time no point going with a contract. There are daily weekly and monthly offers.


----------



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Rob,
Good question as there are so many different ideas on getting english TV in Italy. Whereabouts on Lake Iseo are you ?


----------

